# does anybody know ninja traders in crawford market



## zodyac (Jun 14, 2007)

hi ppl have heard from lot of friends about this shop in crawford market in mumbai . does anybody know where it is located and how to reach there from cst station ?thanks


----------



## abbasali (Sep 28, 2008)

NINJA TRADERS 
M.K MARKET SHOP NO 786 S.S. ROAD 
CRAWFORD MARKET MUMBAI 400001 (INDIA) 
TEL NO +9122-22705721/22644579
FAX NO           22626545
EMAIL :- ZIA_MM@HOTMAIL.COM

CONSERN PERSON MR SHUBBIR 

I HAVE BROUGHT A LOT OF C.D'S FROM HIM AND 
AM SATISFIED

ALI


----------

